# Save 15% on Bolt



## tivoart (Dec 31, 2001)

Anybody else see this









Use code APR2016 at checkout at Tivo.com

Amazon still cheaper....


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

tivoart said:


> Anybody else see this
> 
> View attachment 25360
> 
> ...


Your right still cheaper other places , but if you to call with this info you might get them to throw in a slider remote for free that you can't get elsewhere.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Every time I've called them they've refused to offer any lower price for me and that's even after asking for a supervisor. As a result I'd rather buy anywhere else. If I could buy the service elsewhere I would.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

If you go to the below link and use the code, it appears you can get a Lifetime Bolt 500GB for $655 or a 1TB for $740. I haven't tried it, but it looks like it will go through.

https://www.tivo.com/shop/AIP


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

TivoJD said:


> If you go to the below link and use the code, it appears you can get a Lifetime Bolt 500GB for $655 or a 1TB for $740. I haven't tried it, but it looks like it will go through.
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/shop/AIP


... and this is good why?


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

lujan said:


> ... and this is good why?


Umm, $50 off


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

TivoJD said:


> If you go to the below link and use the code, it appears you can get a Lifetime Bolt 500GB for $655 or a 1TB for $740. I haven't tried it, but it looks like it will go through.
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/shop/AIP


WOW, that is expensive for Bolt + Lifetime.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Sparky1234 said:


> WOW, that is expensive for Bolt + Lifetime.


$655 with lifetime makes more sense (is likely cheaper) than annual, but it would be better if it where $599 then you would be ahead with lifetime after 3 years, without any consideration for resale value.

For what you get I don't consider $6-700 all that expensive, especially when I consider what I paid in the past for TiVos. Sure it is more than Roamios where at clearance prices but it is in line for the first year of a new product.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Sparky1234 said:


> WOW, that is expensive for Bolt + Lifetime.


That was what I was getting at on my posting below...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Sparky1234 said:


> WOW, that is expensive for Bolt + Lifetime.


Not as much as the $900/$1000 it cost when the Bolt first launched.


----------

